# Historic Moo Duk Kwan Book & CD



## Shinzu (Apr 7, 2002)

does anyone know where i might be able to find this item.  i do not know a specific name so any help would be greatly apreciated.

thanx!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *does anyone know where i might be able to find this item.  *



Isn't Moo Duk Kwan a form of Tae Kwon Do?

I don't think I've figured out this _kwan_ thing completely yet!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hiya, arnis. Yes, there is. But it's VERY RARE these days. But there is also Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan 

Shinzu, if ya found out, lemme know


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 7, 2002)

i'm not too familiar with MDK of tae kwon do.

i do study TSDMDK though.  sorry karatekid, i haven't found any info on thes items yet.  i was told that it holds lot of historic facts from grand master hwang kee.  must be pretty cool.

i'll keep ya posted if i do


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 2, 2005)

the book you are looking for is vary hard to find the best thing to do is look on e-bay


----------



## Miles (Mar 3, 2005)

I am not sure which book you are looking for? 

There is several book by GM Hwang Kee, one of which is essentially for under-black belts-it is widely available still-check Asian World of Martial Arts.

GM Hwang Kee also wrote a book with black belt forms in it-a softcover book which may be available through the US Soo Bahk Do Federation.

Finally, there is a 50th Anniversary of the MDK book-not sure if this is available anymore though.

Don't know of any CD?

Good Luck with your search!
Miles


----------

